# Don't care what anyone says...That KO was bad ass.



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder killed that shit, I died when he did the Undertaker stance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Man that was the perfect way to make a statement. All that anger came out in the KO and he used the right amount of showboating to add to it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It was a beautiful thing, indeed.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I just heard somebody compare this to Roy Jones vs Montell Griffin. Then Roy was in the post fight interview saying "I wish yall didn't have to make me does this." :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Considering how well but stiffly Stiverne shells up it's kind of surprising Wilder didn't achieve something similar in the first fight at some point. I guess he's shooting straighter.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

More impressive than the actual KO was the 1-2 for the first KD. Very fast, very straight shots.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

only 40 more tune up fights and he'll be ready to unify


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

As impressive a ko as it was, stiverne has shown nothing to suggest he's world level and wilder should of handled him with ease. Maybe not expecting a round 1 ko but certainly an early one. He is definitely improving but still pick a few guys to beat him as he doesn't have much outside of being athletic and powerful, but then that will still get him far in this heavyweight scene.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> only 40 more tune up fights and he'll be ready to unify


That was an impressive KO, but let's face it, Stiverne was not exactly there to fight from what I saw. He hardly threw a punch during the time he was upright.

I'm still not all that impressed with Wilder though. There's lots of flaws in his style and if he stops fighting overweight tomato cans, we just might find out exactly how good, or bad, he really is.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> That was an impressive KO, but let's face it, Stiverne was not exactly there to fight from what I saw. He hardly threw a punch during the time he was upright.
> 
> I'm still not all that impressed with Wilder though. There's lots of flaws in his style and if he stops fighting overweight tomato cans, we just might find out exactly how good, or bad, he really is.


I still think he'd beat Anthony Joshua.


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

Trail said:


> I still think he'd beat Anthony Joshua.


I'd put it 70/30 in Joshua's favour atm. But I think wilder carries better power than Joshua as you don't see Joshua pole axing guys with one punch. I also think that if wilder catches Joshua clean he will absolutely swarm him to a stoppage as he doesn't have that finesse or boxing brain to be clean about it. Strangely enough I think it played against wlad in their fight that he was so experienced because of wilder had Joshua in that position he wouldn't think twice about going in with everything he's got.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Those windmill hooks truly were a thing of beauty


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> I still think he'd beat Anthony Joshua.


Hope you're not a betting man. Joshua is a much better boxer than Wilder will ever be and he too carries a good bit of power. There's just too many flaws in Wilder's game to pick him against any of the better fighters in his weight class.

Wilder's big asset is his ability to get folks out of there with his power, but I don't think that would be enough against Joshua.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Just watched it. Stunning KO but let's be honest, it wasn't a live opponent, he KO'd someone who shouldn't have been ranked. Thought the comment about "safe haven Britain" was quite funny Klitschko, Takam, Whyte and possibly Breazeale are all better victories than Stiverne at this point. At this point his only bargaining chip is his belt, he can bet his ass he's coming over to Britain to fight Joshua, he can bet his ass he will do exactly what Eddie tells him to do if he wants that payday.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Trail said:


> I still think he'd beat Anthony Joshua.


That's because AJ is a media whore.

Am I right?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Considering how well but stiffly Stiverne shells up it's kind of surprising Wilder didn't achieve something similar in the first fight at some point. I guess he's shooting straighter.


I think the first fight probably destroyed Stiverne's chin.
Derric Rossy also dropped Stiverne with what did not look like a hard punch that Stiverne saw coming.

The Undertaker stance right after the first KD was pure bad-ass.
Shame it was against a (likely) shot Stiverne, but if it was against any of the current top HWs it would have been one of the most badass KOs of all time, a bigger statement than Bonecrusher Smith-Witherspoon 2.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

who wins out of Audley Harrison v Bermame Stiverne? (present day)


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

It was badass, but he beat a lard ass.

Hope we get AJ soon. I wanna know who is the best. And yes, I don't think Parker is on the same level.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> That's because AJ is a media whore.
> 
> Am I right?


I think you are.:good


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> Hope you're not a betting man. Joshua is a much better boxer than Wilder will ever be and he too carries a good bit of power. There's just too many flaws in Wilder's game to pick him against any of the better fighters in his weight class.
> 
> Wilder's big asset is his ability to get folks out of there with his power, but I don't think that would be enough against Joshua.


Don't forget AJ gasses after about 6. If Wilder can keep him in there until 7 he's on easy street.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Trail said:


> I think you are.:good


The cognitive dissonance must be crippling man.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> The cognitive dissonance must be crippling man.


I think Anthony Joshua is a disaster waiting to happen. He couldn't get a *41 year-old out of there (WK) couldn't be anything more than average against Carlos Takam, and is weighing in at 254. Fuck me. He's either roided up to the nines (he is) or he wears his weight well. I haven't seen many fighters come in above 250 and been supremely ripped like AJ is.

He doesn't have a gas tank that can take him past 6 convincingly, and he has a suspect chin.

I might be a touch older than you, P, but I remember Frank Bruno. I can't help thinking Anthony Joshua might be the latter-day Frank Bruno. Good, but not very good.

*edit: shot


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Trail said:


> I think Anthony Joshua is a disaster waiting to happen. He couldn't get a 41 year-old out of there (WK) couldn't be anything more than average against Carlos Takam, and is weighing in at 254. Fuck me. He's either roided up to the nines (he is) or he wears his weight well. I haven't seen many fighters come in above 250 and been supremely ripped like AJ is.
> 
> He doesn't have a gas tank that can take him past 6 convincingly, and he has a suspect chin.
> 
> I might be a touch older than you, P, but I remember Frank Bruno. I can't help thinking Anthony Joshua might be the latter-day Frank Bruno. Good, but not very good.


Tell me all about Wilder's credentials mate.

Go.

:hat


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Tell me all about Wilder's credentials mate.
> 
> Go.
> 
> :hat


I think the Heavy division is devoid of talent, which is why either fighter won't shine. That's my starting point.

Wilder's positives -

Fitness - supreme.
Technical - fantastic.
Punch power - fantastic.
Speed - it's there.
Boxing brain - if he's dragged into a brawl his fundamentals might go.

Wilder's negatives -

No decent opponents - see also Anthony Joshua.
Boxing brain - see above.
Don King.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

But he's not a media whore so he wins. 

Am I right?


----------



## thehooker (Nov 5, 2017)

yo, yall know deontaaaaaay is da new king! yall know that, the brits fear him and he will kiss AJ and make him his bitch


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Trail said:


> I think the Heavy division is devoid of talent, which is why either fighter won't shine. That's my starting point.
> 
> Wilder's positives -
> 
> ...


Don king is nothing to do with wilder.

He was stivernes promoter.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Trail said:


> I think Anthony Joshua is a disaster waiting to happen. He couldn't get a *41 year-old out of there (WK) couldn't be anything more than average against Carlos Takam, and is weighing in at 254. Fuck me. He's either roided up to the nines (he is) or he wears his weight well. I haven't seen many fighters come in above 250 and been supremely ripped like AJ is.
> 
> He doesn't have a gas tank that can take him past 6 convincingly, and he has a suspect chin.
> 
> ...


Can't go past six convincingly but his 4 best wins were all achieved past 6 rounds,three of those four were v current top 10 heavys (takam,Brazeale,whyte) and the fourth was wladimir klitschko.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Can't go past six convincingly but his 4 best wins were all achieved past 6 rounds,three of those four were v current top 10 heavys (takam,Brazeale,whyte) and the fourth was wladimir klitschko.


Takam is hardly elite-level, nor is Brezeale or Dillian Whyte. Klitschko was a legend, but was way past his best when Joshua beat him.

The Heavy division is so shit at the minute. Joshua and Eddie must be lapping it up - stick Joshua in any stadium in the UK against any cunt in the top ten and bring in the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

I bet Lennox Lewis wishes he had it this easy.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> Don't forget AJ gasses after about 6. If Wilder can keep him in there until 7 he's on easy street.


You mean the same AJ who was down in round six against WK and recovered, then went on to KO him in round 11. Joshua showed me something getting off the canvas like he did since he was knocked down early in the 6th and weathered the rest of the round.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> You mean the same AJ who was down in round six against WK and recovered, then went on to KO him in round 11. Joshua showed me something getting off the canvas like he did since he was knocked down early in the 6th and weathered the rest of the round.


Klitschko was 41, old and shot. Tyson Fury did him the fight before.

Don't forget also, Gumbo, that AJ left the Olympics a Cruiser and now weighs in at 254 a couple of years later and is ripped to bits, a perfect body (no ****). I smell steroids.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> I think the Heavy division is devoid of talent, which is why either fighter won't shine. That's my starting point.
> 
> Wilder's positives -
> 
> ...


I agree the guy has great power, but TECHNICAL???? When I think of technical ability in the ring I think of how a guy moves, his footwork, punching technique, how he moves away from opponents and there is nothing technical about Wilder, it's more like crude and amateurish at best.

His footwork is awful, especially when he is all excited and looking like a schoolgirl trying to hurt her opponent by coming off the floor when swinging punches.

His punching technique as far as hard, straight jabs is good, but what's up with the deranged windmill action when he has an opponent cornered and actually looking like he's, as mentioned above, a schoolgirl going for the fences with every swing.

If I was an opponent with good boxing skills and he pulled away from me in a straight line backwards like I've seen him do in every fight of any length, he'd pay dearly for doing so with his hands down and that chin up in the air like a target.

He is far from "fantastic" when it comes to the technical side of boxing. And once he faces a top opponent, the only thing that may save him is his power because that's his ace in the hole.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy Jones Jr


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Trail said:


> Don't forget also, Gumbo, that AJ left the Olympics a Cruiser


excuse me?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> excuse me?


I am a complete cunt. I got my facts wrong there.

Lambast me at your will...


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> Klitschko was 41, old and shot. Tyson Fury did him the fight before.
> 
> Don't forget also, Gumbo, that AJ left the Olympics a Cruiser and now weighs in at 254 a couple of years later and is ripped to bits, a perfect body (no ****). I smell steroids.


OK, I can see where this is going. Let's just say we agree to disagree on how a fight between Wilder and Joshua would turn out and it's fair to say you feel Wilder will win while I feel Joshua would come out the victor.

That said, let's see if Wilder finally gets the stones to pursue a contract to fight the guy and quit fighting guys that look like they are the before pictures from the Jenny Craig diet advertisements.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> Don't forget also, Gumbo, that AJ left the Olympics a Cruiser and now weighs in at 254 a couple of years later and is ripped to bits, a perfect body (no ****). I smell steroids.


Joshua was in no way a cruiser during the olympics, in fact he competed in the shw division.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

So between saying Wilder works with King
AJ is a blown up cruiser who put on loads of weight after the olympics making him a drugs cheat even though he's put on 20 pounds in 4 years
And worst of all that Wilder is a good technical boxer 

I think it's safe to say Trail doesn't know anything about the sport, no difference of opinions, not me being a cunt, but just outright genuinely has no understanding of boxing


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Trail said:


> Klitschko was 41, old and shot. Tyson Fury did him the fight before.
> 
> Don't forget also, Gumbo, that AJ left the Olympics a Cruiser and now weighs in at 254 a couple of years later and is ripped to bits, a perfect body (no ****). I smell steroids.


Trail I suggest you stop now before you make a total fool of yourself.

'Left the Olympics a cruiser'

You mean the super heavyweight gold medalist yeah?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Trail said:


> I am a complete cunt. I got my facts wrong there.
> 
> Lambast me at your will...


What facts.

There's not even a cruiserweight in the amateurs.

Joshua is a 6'5 super heavyweight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

He're we see cruiserweight Anthony Joshua looking super lean before the Olympics, probably could have made 175 at this point, then he took all them nasty steroids and got bulky


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> He're we see cruiserweight Anthony Joshua looking super lean before the Olympics, probably could have made 175 at this point, then he took all them nasty steroids and got bulky


Could have made light heavy in my opinion.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> He're we see cruiserweight Anthony Joshua looking super lean before the Olympics, probably could have made 175 at this point, then he took all them nasty steroids and got bulky


Looks like a 40s middleweight, Archie Moore-esque.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Trail said:


> I think the Heavy division is devoid of talent, which is why either fighter won't shine. That's my starting point.
> 
> Wilder's positives -
> 
> ...


Technical - Fantastic

:lol: he might be the worst technical fighter ive ever seen at this level, he is an athlete and has a huge dig but technicality he is utter deplorable at world level.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> only 40 more tune up fights and he'll be ready to unify


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This still isn't as bad as trails 120-108 Warrington-kiko scorecard (which he watched from ringside)


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

@PityTheFool

Take your boy Trail out of here, and quick.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Trail said:


> Takam is hardly elite-level, nor is Brezeale or Dillian Whyte. Klitschko was a legend, but was way past his best when Joshua beat him.
> 
> The Heavy division is so shit at the minute. Joshua and Eddie must be lapping it up - stick Joshua in any stadium in the UK against any cunt in the top ten and bring in the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> I bet Lennox Lewis wishes he had it this easy.


And this is what it all comes down to.

Trail fucking hates successful people. It's strange as fuck!


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

One to watch said:


> What facts.
> 
> There's not even a cruiserweight in the amateurs.
> 
> Joshua is a 6'5 super heavyweight.


Yep, I was wrong. I might have been once before.

Apologies. :lol:


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> Joshua was in no way a cruiser during the olympics, in fact he competed in the shw division.


Yep, I was wrong. I do apologise.:lol::good


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Trail is going to deserve his own thread soon. 

Compares Ray Leonard slapping his girlfriend and sniffing cocaine to Edwin Valero stabbing his wife to death. 
Says Joshua was a Cruiserweight at the Olympics and that Wilder is fantastic technically.
Criticised Prince Harry for being a media whore for doing an interview about the death of his mother. 

Anyone have anything to add?


----------



## Ricky4271991 (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't care what anyone says Wilder is just not heavyweight champion material. He is not a very high caliber fighter. You see guys in amateur novice tournaments throwing better punches than that. I know he's super athletic, powerful, fast etc but that technique is god awful and just ugly to watch. He makes Max Baer look like Sugar Ray Robinson. Plus his antics in the ring are off-putting. If you're going to dance at least look good doing it :lol:. Say what you will about his KO percentage, I think he's just in a weak era and that has allowed him to become a star. Can you imagine this guy with any of the 90's heavyweights? Even a post prison, 5'10 and undedicated Mike Tyson would brutally stop this guy. If someone like David Tua was around today he would be hailed as the second coming of Iron Mike. He could be ranked #1 using nothing but his hook lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tell that pussy Joseph Parker to step up also


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Tell that pussy Joseph Parker to step up also


:lol:

I don't think he wants to anymore, Takam was his peak.
His fight with Andy Ruiz was a toss 'm up and he definitely should have lost his belt after the Hughie non-performance.

If you ever want to sleep really well you should definitely watch Parker-Fury, but I recommend you start with something lighter like Nembutal first.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't think he wants to anymore, Takam was his peak.
> His fight with Andy Ruiz was a toss 'm up and he definitely should have lost his belt after the Hughie non-performance.
> ...


:lol: I'm good on that


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Seems to be a bit of a narrative developing that Joshua has poor stamina and Wilder has a bottomless tank. Realistically, neither guy has been in fights that have lasted long enough, often enough, for anyone to have an informed opinion on what their stamina is like for certain.

Attempting to write off Joshua's stamina based on the Klitschko fight seems self-defeating imo considering he got a second wind. Conversely, Wilder still throwing in round 12 against Stiverne doesn't make him the Duracell bunny.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Seems to be a bit of a narrative developing that Joshua has poor stamina and Wilder has a bottomless tank. Realistically, neither guy has been in fights that have lasted long enough, often enough, for anyone to have an informed opinion on what their stamina is like for certain.
> 
> Attempting to write off Joshua's stamina based on the Klitschko fight seems self-defeating imo considering he got a second wind. Conversely, Wilder still throwing in round 12 against Stiverne doesn't make him the Duracell bunny.


I'm less bothered by Joshua's purported stamina problems than I am his weight for speed and agility purposes. For someone who isn't naturally flexible, he's making his life that much more difficult. And some of his combos versus Takam looked downright slow. He needs to get back down to 245.

Wilder has his own issues, such as what to do if an opponent can outmuscle him. He hasn't had to deal with anything close to AJ, whereas Joshua has a sizeable edge in competition.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Technical - Fantastic
> 
> :lol: he might be the worst technical fighter ive ever seen at this level, he is an athlete and has a huge dig but technicality he is utter deplorable at world level.


You don't know what you're talking about.

FWIW, Wilder has extremely good technical skills, both offensively and defensively, but once in a while his ego, or his excitement, gets the better of him and he does something ridiculous.

The haterz then convince themselves that he fights that way all the time.

- but there's no use trying to have a reasonable argument with a Wilder hater. It's like trying to make a Trump supporter understand that he's a moron that cares about nothing except himself. They will NEVER understand this. Facts don't matter.

Enjoy your hate ! So much fun !


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> *If I was an opponent with good boxing skills and he pulled away from me in a straight line backwards like I've seen him do in every fight of any length, he'd pay dearly for doing so with his hands down and that chin up in the air like a target.*
> 
> He is far from "fantastic" when it comes to the technical side of boxing. And once he faces a top opponent, the only thing that may save him is his power because that's his ace in the hole.


Is that right? And how, pray tell, would you land a punch? Do you understand anything at all about how tall fighters fight? Does the term "fighting tall" ring a bell? Watch Wlad, Vitali, Lennox, etc. They ALL pulled back like that, because a tall man with his head up & back has his chin protected. When you're tall, moving to the side is a waste of energy, and also makes it harder to counter. ( Unless you have the brilliant athletic agility of an RJJ or a Floyd, which tall fighters rarely have.)

Seriously, learn something about boxing technique before posting criticism.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Man that was the perfect way to make a statement. All that anger came out in the KO and he used the right amount of showboating to add to it.


Considering Stiverne made some comments about killing people. It was hard to feel bad for him


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> FWIW, Wilder has extremely good technical skills, both offensively and defensively, but once in a while his ego, or his excitement, gets the better of him and he does something ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I dont mind Wilder if his approach isnt technical. You dont win bronze medal and WBC. That KO ratio unless youre affective fighter.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Trail said:


> I still think he'd beat Anthony Joshua.


You be dumb.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Trail said:


> Takam is hardly elite-level, nor is Brezeale or Dillian Whyte. Klitschko was a legend, but was way past his best when Joshua beat him.
> 
> The Heavy division is so shit at the minute. Joshua and Eddie must be lapping it up - stick Joshua in any stadium in the UK against any cunt in the top ten and bring in the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> I bet Lennox Lewis wishes he had it this easy.


The heavyweight division is so shit? Compared to when? The heavyweight divisin is one of the hottest sports in boxing. Go find a brain Tin Man.



Trail said:


> * I am a complete cunt. I got my facts wrong there.*
> 
> Lambast me at your will...


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> FWIW, Wilder has extremely good technical skills, both offensively and defensively, but once in a while his ego, or his excitement, gets the better of him and he does something ridiculous.
> 
> ...


He was being conprehensively outboxed by Eric Molina, Gerald Washington and Artur Szpilka.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Chatty said:


> He was being conprehensively outboxed by Eric Molina, Gerald Washington and Artur Szpilka.


The idea that Wilder is technically good is absolutely laughable. He has improved and the 1-2 for his first KD WAS technically good, but he's defensively shit, most of his punches are wild, and it's not momentary losses of focus, it's a consistent factor. His jab is decent...nothing more. He is however blessed with size, speed and huge raw power. That goes a long way in the sport.

His footwork is poor, he's wide when attacking and he telegraphs most power shots.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

My goodness, the children are up late tonight!


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Is that right? And how, pray tell, would you land a punch? Do you understand anything at all about how tall fighters fight? Does the term "fighting tall" ring a bell? Watch Wlad, Vitali, Lennox, etc. They ALL pulled back like that, because a tall man with his head up & back has his chin protected. When you're tall, moving to the side is a waste of energy, and also makes it harder to counter. ( Unless you have the brilliant athletic agility of an RJJ or a Floyd, which tall fighters rarely have.)
> 
> Seriously, learn something about boxing technique before posting criticism.


You're a fanboy, I get it. When he gets walked down and KO'd doing the hands down backing up with the chin up I'll be here waiting for your explanation as to why it happened.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Lennox fought nothing like Wilder. :lol: He moved from the waist for a kick off, he threw every shot he used with excellent technique. Another awful comparison.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Early Lennox needed a lot of work! I am shocked all the time how well he refined his technique and advanced strategy by the end of his career


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Chatty said:


> He was being conprehensively outboxed by Eric Molina, Gerald Washington and Artur Szpilka.


Gerald Washington didn't outbox him at all. he had a straight up style and a good jab which wilder showed respect to then saw the opening and knocked him out.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

BoxSharp said:


> I'd put it 70/30 in Joshua's favour atm. But I think wilder carries better power than Joshua as you don't see Joshua pole axing guys with one punch.


I'm sorry but didn't the slug get up twice?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

kf3 said:


> Gerald Washington didn't outbox him at all. he had a straight up style and a good jab which wilder showed respect to then saw the opening and knocked him out.


He lost every round up until he KOd him. Thats getting outboxed.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://imgur.com/height%3D408%3Bid%3Dg3vV3pU%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Chatty said:


> He lost every round up until he KOd him. Thats getting outboxed.


taking 4 rounds off a guy who is waiting to KO you is only a success if you don't get KO'd by his first serious attack in the 5th.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

kf3 said:


> taking 4 rounds off a guy who is waiting to KO you is only a success if you don't get KO'd by his first serious attack in the 5th.


Utter bollocls, he lost the first four and was outboxed. Simple as that really.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Utter bollocls, he lost the first four and was outboxed. Simple as that really.


 i missed that fight when it happened so i watched last week expecting wilder to look more vulnerable than he actually did.

take another look at it, he was comfortable, sizing washington up and expecting to get the KO, which he got pretty easily.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Trail said:


> I think the Heavy division is devoid of talent, which is why either fighter won't shine. That's my starting point.
> 
> Wilder's positives -
> 
> ...


The bottom point is funny, but the top one is just brilliant. The guy loses his shape so, so easily. Anyone who thinks he is technically excellent needs their head or eyes tested


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

A quick ripple for Cableaddict for slipping Trump into the thread.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> FWIW, Wilder has extremely good technical skills, both offensively and defensively, but once in a while his ego, or his excitement, gets the better of him and he does something ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I ALMOST took your response below this one in the thread with just a touch of seriousness and was going to respond with some detail how Wilder could be walked down while retreating like he does in the ring. That is, until I looked up one post and saw this total bullshit.

For you to say Wilder has "extremely good technical skills, both offensively and defensively" is utter bullshit wrapped in fan-boy hyperbole and decorated with a bow made of woven Unicorn mane. The guy has garbage skills when it comes to the technical side of boxing and to claim he does so vehemently tells me you know absolutely nothing of which you are talking about.

Then, to add another layer of bullshit to an already bullshit post, you throw in the "Trump Card" like mentioning his name makes your post relevant and you a poster to be reckoned with.

The only part of your post that makes any intelligent sense is when you said "Facts don't matter."


----------



## BoxSharp (Oct 7, 2015)

Bratwurzt said:


> I'm sorry but didn't the slug get up twice?


Yeah stiverne may have but I think his finishes and knock downs have been more consistent with one punch power than landing several consecutive shots like Joshua.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> http://imgur.com/height%3D408%3Bid%3Dg3vV3pU%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


Yep, perfect example of that "technique" I've been talking about. Left field, right field, left field, right field with his feet squared up to his opponent and not getting power from the floor up.

Hard to believe this guy is 39 fights into his career and still has such bad technique in the ring. Says a lot about the state of the Heavyweight Division.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

kf3 said:


> i missed that fight when it happened so i watched last week expecting wilder to look more vulnerable than he actually did.
> 
> take another look at it, he was comfortable, sizing washington up and expecting to get the KO, which he got pretty easily.


People really misinterpret that Washington fight. Wilder came off a surgery on his hand and bicep on the same arm. He made it clear that it was a tuneup fight to test his injuries out.

As I was calling that fight rbr, I gave every round to Washington, but said it was a matter of time until Wilder knocks him out with his right hand. Literally the first time he threw it with any muster, he knocked Washington out. He was being gunshy the whole night and not looking to win rounds.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> People really misinterpret that Washington fight. Wilder came off a surgery on his hand and bicep on the same arm. He made it clear that it was a tuneup fight to test his injuries out.
> 
> As I was calling that fight rbr, I gave every round to Washington, but said it was a matter of time until Wilder knocks him out with his right hand. Literally the first time he threw it with any muster, he knocked Washington out. He was being gunshy the whole night and not looking to win rounds.


Washington is also a pretty decent 4 rounder, his boxing abilities are good enough he just has horrible stamina issues.
No need to try and win those early round when you know Washington will be blowing by round 4.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl this was why the KO was badass


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> Yep, perfect example of that "technique" I've been talking about. Left field, right field, left field, right field with his feet squared up to his opponent and not getting power from the floor up.


Do you not see him twisting his torso? Sure, throwing like that doesn't put maximum support into any of the shots, but it allows you to throw your combinations faster, and from wider angles. It also allowed him to effectively land that right hook, (which is how he managed to tag Stiverne on the back of his left temple, starting the KD) without having to take the time to radically plant his left foot all the way back.

That is a standard, accepted technique. Fighters often choose to use speed over power, in several different ways. You really should try to learn about boxing technique before further embarrassing yourself.

Really.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Do you not see him twisting his torso? Sure, throwing like that doesn't put maximum support into any of the shots, but it allows you to throw your combinations faster, and from wider angles. It also allowed him to effectively land that right hook, (which is how he managed to tag Stiverne on the back of his left temple, starting the KD) without having to take the time to radically plant his left foot all the way back.
> 
> That is a standard, accepted technique. Fighters often choose to use speed over power, in several different ways. You really should try to learn about boxing technique before further embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Really.


Frankly, I don't feel a bit embarrassed by my assessment of his lack of proper technique, but I am rather embarrassed for you for trying so desperately to defend his overall ability. In my eyes he's no more polished a boxer than a raw amateur. His saving grace is his size and power------oh, and lack of quality opponents so far.

So, suffice it to say we both feel each other is embarrassing themselves and leave it at that. You obviously have your opinion and I mine, and it's equally obvious we won't agree. So, it's a draw.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> People really misinterpret that Washington fight. Wilder came off a surgery on his hand and bicep on the same arm. He made it clear that it was a tuneup fight to test his injuries out.
> 
> As I was calling that fight rbr, I gave every round to Washington, but said it was a matter of time until Wilder knocks him out with his right hand. Literally the first time he threw it with any muster, he knocked Washington out. He was being gunshy the whole night and not looking to win rounds.


Exactly.

Additionally, Washington may have outpointed Wilder, who was taking his time, but he didn't land any significant blows. Wilder's defense was just fine in that fight. He simply chose to start slowly and test the waters.

One could argue that Molina gave Wilder some problems, but not Washington.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Chatty said:


> He was being conprehensively outboxed by Eric Molina, Gerald Washington and Artur Szpilka.


Cableaddict is either a troll or he is laughable stupid when it comes to boxing. Time and time again he makes statements that are just flat out wrong. If he was around back in 06, he would have said that Malignaggi's power is very underrated and he actually punches harder than his record shows and the Cotto fight proves it because Cotto would have knocked him out if Malignaggi was really feather fisted, and Cotto was forced to respect Malignaggi's power.



gumbo2176 said:


> You're a fanboy, I get it. When he gets walked down and KO'd doing the hands down backing up with the chin up I'll be here waiting for your explanation as to why it happened.


Just like Klitschko vs Fury and Mayweather vs McGregor.... he'll claim the fight was fixed and he actually believe it.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> Yep, perfect example of that "technique" I've been talking about. Left field, right field, left field, right field with his feet squared up to his opponent and not getting power from the floor up.
> 
> Hard to believe this guy is 39 fights into his career and still has such bad technique in the ring. Says a lot about the state of the Heavyweight Division.


If fairness, that clip is from the first fight, and I do think he has improved some since then. But ultimately you're right: When Wilder sees an opponent he believes is hurt and gets excited, he loses his mind like a 15-yo blowing his first load. And against a hurt, yet viable opponent, it could cost him.

I agree with the points about Wilder's relatively shoddy technique compared to Joshua. I also think the apparent difference in leg strength could be pivotal in Joshua's favor. He's less of an athlete but is the more complete, more consistent fighter. I favor him 70/30, but why fans insist on shit-talking either guy instead of respecting them both as attractions makes no sense to me. Neither man is a "bum," or "hypejob," given what he already has accomplished. Some of these posts are just laughable.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Lampley said:


> If fairness, that clip is from the first fight, and I do think he has improved some since then. But ultimately you're right: When Wilder sees an opponent he believes is hurt and gets excited, he loses his mind like a 15-yo blowing his first load. And against a hurt, yet viable opponent, it could cost him.
> 
> I agree with the points about Wilder's relatively shoddy technique compared to Joshua. I also think the apparent difference in leg strength could be pivotal in Joshua's favor. He's less of an athlete but is the more complete, more consistent fighter. I favor him 70/30, but why fans insist on shit-talking either guy instead of respecting them both as attractions makes no sense to me. Neither man is a "bum," or "hypejob," given what he already has accomplished. Some of these posts are just laughable.


Oh believe me, I give Wilder credit for even stepping into the ring and especially for being 39-0 in the top division, but I'm pretty sure he has glaring weaknesses that will be exposed when he steps up in class one of these days.

Do I think Joshua is a more complete, technically superior fighter, yes and his fight with Wlad Klitschko showed me something about the guy's heart. He got tested and passed with flying colors in my opinion, and if he and Wilder should ever meet, my money would be on Joshua to win and I'd go as far as placing a side bet that it is by KO.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Strike said:


> More impressive than the actual KO was the 1-2 for the first KD. Very fast, very straight shots.


Agree, that was elite speed.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> Oh believe me, I give Wilder credit for even stepping into the ring and especially for being 39-0 in the top division, but I'm pretty sure he has glaring weaknesses that will be exposed when he steps up in class one of these days.
> 
> Do I think Joshua is a more complete, technically superior fighter, yes and his fight with Wlad Klitschko showed me something about the guy's heart. He got tested and passed with flying colors in my opinion, and if he and Wilder should ever meet, my money would be on Joshua to win and I'd go as far as placing a side bet that it is by KO.


I agree AJ is a better boxer, that doesn't necessarily equate to being a better fighter. If that was Wilder who dropped him in the 6th round, he doesn't see the the 7th. IMHO


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Cableaddict is either a troll or he is laughable stupid when it comes to boxing. Time and time again he makes statements that are just flat out wrong. If he was around back in 06, he would have said that Malignaggi's power is very underrated and he actually punches harder than his record shows and the Cotto fight proves it because Cotto would have knocked him out if Malignaggi was really feather fisted, and Cotto was forced to respect Malignaggi's power.


Your idiotic posts re technique speak for themselves. And you make a total ass of yourselves when you make shit up and then claim that's what someone ELSE would say. 
You're a fucking moron and an offensive butthead.

Then again, everyone here already knows this.

I'm good.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I agree AJ is a better boxer, that doesn't necessarily equate to being a better fighter. If that was Wilder who dropped him in the 6th round, he doesn't see the the 7th. IMHO


Well, we will see is the two ever meet. If I'm wrong, I'll have no problem manning up and admitting so, unlike some posters that think Wilder is the second coming of a combination of Liston, Ali, Tyson, Lewis combined.

I so want this fight to take place to be honest. I'm really not much on British fighters as a whole, but there have been a few exceptions along the way that have made me a fan, and Joshua is one of them. The way he handled that fight with Wlad showed me a lot about his determination and desire to do his best. It would have been easy for him to fold after being knocked down early in the 6th of that fight, but he hung on, recovered and dominated until he got the KO late in the fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder might be the best athlete in the heavyweight division, I'm impressed.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Reppin501 said:


> I agree AJ is a better boxer, that doesn't necessarily equate to being a better fighter. If that was Wilder who dropped him in the 6th round, he doesn't see the the 7th. IMHO


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha because Wilder is better than Klitschko?



Cableaddict said:


> Your idiotic posts re technique speak for themselves. And you make a total ass of yourselves when you make shit up and then claim that's what someone ELSE would say.
> You're a fucking moron and an offensive butthead.
> 
> Then again, everyone here already knows this.
> ...


Every single person in this thread is saying you are wrong and yet you just blindly continue to think you are right. You'e right, it's everyone else and younare the genius. :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Every single person in this thread is saying you are wrong and yet you just blindly continue to think you are right. You'e right, it's everyone else and younare the genius. :lol:


When you don't have any arguments to refute the addicted one so you resort to an ad populum.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

dyna said:


> When you don't have any arguments to refute the addicted one so you resort to an ad populum.


Thank you. I was dumb enough to actual come back to this useless, casual fan shit hole of a forum but you just made me realize why I stopped posting here. You people don' know shit about boxing and you'e all spastic autistic's. Fuck off, cunt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha because Wilder is better than Klitschko?
> 
> Every single person in this thread is saying you are wrong and yet you just blindly continue to think you are right. You'e right, it's everyone else and younare the genius. :lol:


Klitshko is better, but he's also a shitty finisher


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Klitshko is better, but he's also a shitty finisher


And Wilder is a good finisher? He'd have to be able to throw a staright punch first.

And since when did Klitschko become a shitty finisher?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Do you not see him twisting his torso? Sure, throwing like that doesn't put maximum support into any of the shots, but it allows you to throw your combinations faster, and from wider angles. It also allowed him to effectively land that right hook, (which is how he managed to tag Stiverne on the back of his left temple, starting the KD) without having to take the time to radically plant his left foot all the way back.
> 
> That is a standard, accepted technique. Fighters often choose to use speed over power, in several different ways. You really should try to learn about boxing technique before further embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Really.


:lol: :lol:

The only person who has embarrassed themselves here is you. That is not proper boxing technique anywhere. It was wild swinging, with many shots not even being thrown with the knuckle part of the glove. The "technique" in that gif is AWFUL. Absolutely awful, and not a coach on the planet would tell you it was anything but wild swinging. You're interpretation of fighters and their styles or technique is full on bizarre.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> And Wilder is a good finisher? He'd have to be able to throw a staright punch first.
> 
> And since when did Klitschko become a shitty finisher?


yes when Wilder has you hurt, he tends to finish you almost every time.

and Klitshko will have a dead opponent in front of him for several rounds with Emmanuel Steward calling him a pussy in the corner for not finishing him.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Thank you. I was dumb enough to actual come back to this useless, casual fan shit hole of a forum but you just made me realize why I stopped posting here. You people don' know shit about boxing and you'e all spastic autistic's. Fuck off, cunt.


Cable's nuances are going way past you.

Just leave again or you will get Giraffe roll'd faster to your grave than a Gazelle can hop.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Trail said:


> I think the Heavy division is devoid of talent, which is why either fighter won't shine. That's my starting point.
> 
> Wilder's positives -
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

dyna said:


> Roy Jones Jr


How did he miss with so many punches?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Strike said:


> Lennox fought nothing like Wilder. :lol: He moved from the waist for a kick off, he threw every shot he used with excellent technique. Another awful comparison.


Yeah but he was tall and black = identical. :conf :lol:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Strike said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> The only person who has embarrassed themselves here is you. That is not proper boxing technique anywhere. It was wild swinging, with many shots not even being thrown with the knuckle part of the glove. The "technique" in that gif is AWFUL. Absolutely awful, and not a coach on the planet would tell you it was anything but wild swinging. You're interpretation of fighters and their styles or technique is full on bizarre.


Pretty sure Calzaghe is routinely slated for having a very similar palm-slapping technique.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yes when Wilder has you hurt, he tends to finish you almost every time.
> 
> and Klitshko will have a dead opponent in front of him for several rounds with Emmanuel Steward calling him a pussy in the corner for not finishing him.


Shit finisher.



















:conf


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

What's going on? Now, as well having great stamina (as evidenced by going 12 rounds once), Wilder is being lauded for his technical skill? He's sloppy as hell, he's fought no one and his chin and stamina are as questionable as Joshua's. Less so considering Joshua took shots from one of the hardest punchers in the division and Wilder was stunned by a jab. It's an exciting fight but let's keep our analysis in this dimension please.


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

wow he knocked out a stiff, lets put him in the Hall of Fame


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

I was looking for Wilder gifs. Found this:










:think1


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Strike said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> The only person who has embarrassed themselves here is you. That is not proper boxing technique anywhere. It was wild swinging, with many shots not even being thrown with the knuckle part of the glove. The "technique" in that gif is AWFUL. Absolutely awful, and not a coach on the planet would tell you it was anything but wild swinging. You're interpretation of fighters and their styles or technique is full on bizarre.


These idiots are too stupid to realize that Wilder broke his hand vs Arreola because of his wild Mayorga like punches, but Mayorga knows how to at least hit with the knuckle unlike Wilder.

I'e had convos with casual fans that know more than fanboys like cableaddict.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> I was looking for Wilder gifs. Found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great technique, reckon Wilder should watch and learn.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Shit finisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes can be a good finisher, but more times than not, he's too passive


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yes can be a good finisher, but more times than not, he's too passive


So he isn't a bad finisher then?

I understand your point but wladimir klitschko is not 'a shitty finisher'.

His record speaks for itself.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So he isn't a bad finisher then?
> 
> I understand your point but wladimir klitschko is not 'a shitty finisher'.
> 
> His record speaks for itself.


Yeah but I can say the same about Mayweather. He can be a good finisher, but too risk adverse like Klitshko was. Against Joshus he was once again too passive.

Joshua on the other hand showed very good finishing ability.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yes can be a good finisher, but more times than not, he's too passive


He was too patient, definitely. Too safety-first.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah but I can say the same about Mayweather. He can be a good finisher, but too risk adverse like Klitshko was. Against Joshus he was once again too passive.
> 
> Joshua on the other hand showed very good finishing ability.


He has a 77% ko record,53 times he stopped his opponent.

He was a good finisher,he just wasn't reckless.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Felix said:


> He was too patient, definitely. Too safety-first.


It's boring to watch but it can't be TOO safety first unless it cost him fights he should have won.

Wladimir ended up with this style in response to the string of defeats he suffered when he was a relative offensive machine.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> He has a 77% ko record,53 times he stopped his opponent.
> 
> He was a good finisher,he just wasn't reckless.


 He had enough power to put guys down and out. But great finishers are guys like Errol Spence and Kovalev. Once they had you hurt, you were toast.

Wladimir would have a dead man in front of him for rounds and wait for them to fall from exhaustion.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Felix said:


> Shit finisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leapai was a decent enough finish, but Pulev was allowed to hang around for three rounds after getting dropped twice in the first. That was always an issue with Wlad. World-ending power a lot of the time, but was often sparing in terms of how he utilized it.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

As for the Wilder-Stiverne II KO....Yeah, the match-up was a great big heaping pile of whale dung, but the initial one-two that dropped and pretty much ended Stiverne was on point. The stunting that Wilder did (drop the hands and glower at Stiverne as he stood in front of him before beating him down again) made for a memorable image. As did turning Stiv into a limbo dancer.

Really the only good thing that could be said about this, though.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Wilder might be the best athlete in the heavyweight division, I'm impressed.


:lol::lol::lol:

Garcia wins at least 9 rounds against Broner. Not impressed.

Wilder KOs a fat guy who had 1 fight in 3 years. Impressed.

This fucking guy.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> Well, we will see is the two ever meet. If I'm wrong, I'll have no problem manning up and admitting so, unlike some posters that think Wilder is the second coming of a combination of Liston, Ali, Tyson, Lewis combined.
> 
> I so want this fight to take place to be honest. I'm really not much on British fighters as a whole, but there have been a few exceptions along the way that have made me a fan, and Joshua is one of them. The way he handled that fight with Wlad showed me a lot about his determination and desire to do his best. It would have been easy for him to fold after being knocked down early in the 6th of that fight, but he hung on, recovered and dominated until he got the KO late in the fight.


Ive never seen anyone say anything close to "wilder is the second coming of ....". To slightly favor one over the other for whatever reason, doesn't equate to this kind of hyperbole. Do you prefer AJ's technique or Wilder's athleticism...the gap between the two isn't that significant based on what we've seen to this point.

Who doesn't want to see the fight...well other than AJ and his camp, I assume everybody wants to see the fight.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha because Wilder is better than Klitschko?


Did I say he was? I said if Wilder drops AJ like Vladimir did, he isn't taking his foot off the gas and allowing AJ to get to the next round...simple as that.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So he isn't a bad finisher then?
> 
> I understand your point but wladimir klitschko is not 'a shitty finisher'.
> 
> His record speaks for itself.


Generally you are correct, the distinction that should be made is 41 year old Wlad, coming off a loss to Fury, and a long lay off...that guy, he wasn't that great of a finisher or AJ wouldn't have made it out of that round. That being said, AJ did survive, and he won...I respect that and I give him all the credit for doing it. My point was simply if AJ gets dropped like that by Wilder, the fight doesn't get to the 7th. Either AJ is going to get stopped or Wilder is going to come in and go for the kill and he is getting stopped, more than likely if AJ gets hurt like that Wilder is finishing the deal. That's a HUGE "if", and I recognize that, I'm not saying Wilder is going to stop AJ, just that if that were Wilder it ain't getting to the 7th.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Garcia wins at least 9 rounds against Broner. Not impressed.
> 
> ...


Maybe Garcia should have looked more impressive, eh?


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Fuck's sake. The Wilder nuthuggery has gone into overdrive now.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Garcia wins at least 9 rounds against Broner. Not impressed.
> 
> ...


Maidana looked better than Garcia.
I don't care who Wilder's opponent was, I'm talking about the movement, speed and power I see from a guy who is 6'7. 
I enjoy that I upset you so much, I can just picture your angry little dweeb face in front of your computer screen :lol:


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

One to watch said:


> It's boring to watch but it can't be TOO safety first unless it cost him fights he should have won.
> 
> Wladimir ended up with this style in response to the string of defeats he suffered when he was a relative offensive machine.


It did, the Fury fight. He just refused to press the action and let Fury run away with his belt. Everytime Wlad threw a punch it landed. In the 12th round he came out and went for the KD and landed almost everything punch he tried to land, but it was too late.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Ive never seen anyone say anything close to "wilder is the second coming of ....".


Have you seen Sulaiman's comments? :lol:

"I have not seen a heavyweight throw the jab with such sharpness and precision since Larry Holmes...

"Wilder stood on top of him, screaming 'Get up,' which made me remember Muhammad Ali, but Wilder screamed with such fury and anxiety, it was no show - it was real.

"Stiverne got up and was dropped again and again. A first-round knockout, just like the good old times of Mike Tyson. So, *this past Saturday night I saw three elements from legendary Hall of Famers Ali, Holmes, and Tyson - all in one *- and the heavyweight division is back."

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/wbc-presid...-muhammad-ali-mike-tyson-larry-holmes-1646181


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> Have you seen Sulaiman's comments? :lol:
> 
> "I have not seen a heavyweight throw the jab with such sharpness and precision since Larry Holmes...
> 
> ...


What's unreasonable about those comments?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927872393032425475


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What's unreasonable about those comments?


You are legit disabled.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What's unreasonable about those comments?


If you think Wilder looked like Holmes, Ali and Tyson rolled into one, then I don't know what to tell you. The idea alone that we've not seen a jab like that since Holmes is laughable.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> Maybe Garcia should have looked more impressive, eh?


Maybe you just need to realign your standards, eh?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> If you think Wilder looked like Holmes, Ali and Tyson rolled into one, then I don't know what to tell you. The idea alone that we've not seen a jab like that since Holmes is laughable.


He said he saw elements of each, not a summation of the three as you're implying. I agree completely with him, and I also favour Joshua to beat Wilder.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> You are legit disabled.


Says the 5'6 Down syndrome looking dweeb who shamelessly lies. Anything you say counts for absolutely zero.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927872393032425475


Dayum, that's funny!


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> He said he saw elements of each, not a summation of the three as you're implying. I agree completely with him, and I also favour Joshua to beat Wilder.


Come off it. To even throw in the name of Ali was pathetic. What shades of Ali did he see? Oh...shouting at a downed opponent...yeah we've not seen that since Ali. :lol:

A first round KO reminded him of Tyson? But not Lewis wiping out Golota in 1 round? :lol:

It was hyperbolic drivel.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> Come off it. To even throw in the name of Ali was pathetic. What shades of Ali did he see? Oh...shouting at a downed opponent...yeah we've not seen that since Ali. :lol:
> 
> A first round KO reminded him of Tyson? But not Lewis wiping out Golota in 1 round? :lol:
> 
> It was hyperbolic drivel.


When have you seen a heavyweight in a title fight scream at an opponent with that much confidence and certainty? I can't think of any examples other than Ali.
Wilder is obviously a more explosive athlete than Lennox ever was, that was a destruction that was Tyson-esque.
From what I've seen you're usually a logical and reasonable poster, but you obviously have some sort of bias here clouding your judgement. I wouldn't call myself a Wilder fan, I haven't seen much of him since the Olympics. But what that commentator said is perfectly reasonable, and it's nice to see something positive and accurate when it comes to hyping a fighter up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I haven't seen a right hand that sharp since Joe Louis


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> When have you seen a heavyweight in a title fight scream at an opponent with that much confidence and certainty? I can't think of any examples other than Ali.
> Wilder is obviously a more explosive athlete than Lennox ever was, that was a destruction that was Tyson-esque.
> From what I've seen you're usually a logical and reasonable poster, but you obviously have some sort of bias here clouding your judgement. I wouldn't call myself a Wilder fan, I haven't seen much of him since the Olympics. But what that commentator said is perfectly reasonable, and it's nice to see something positive and accurate when it comes to hyping a fighter up.


There is no bias at all. He is explosive and powerful, but he is also wild and technically poor bar the jab and the straight right (when he throws it properly). His footwork is horrible, his hooks are wide and often he doesn't even turn the hand over, but he doesn't need to due to athleticism.

Saying that this brief performance showed elements of Ali, Holmes and Tyson "rolled into one" is pure hyperbole. He threw one great 1-2...so from that we are saying we haven't seen a jab like that since Holmes? :lol: Lewis had an ATG jab, and displayed it as both an offensive and defensive weapon for years. The comment, if read by a casual, suggests that this is the best jab since Holmes. It's cringe worthy. He fights nothing like Tyson...so we're making the comparison because he wrecked someone in 1 round in explosive fashion? Okay...well then why not throw Dubois in the mix? He's just wrecked someone in a round too. If the opponent doesn't matter.

What about Tua, savagely destroying Ruiz? Was that not akin to a Tyson 1st round KO? It was more similar in style than Wilder.

And the entire mention of Ali is preposterous. It's based on "screaming". So we're going to start comparing fighters to legends based off a posture or shouting. Hey...Joshua wore white and red shorts like Ali's in memory of him...it reminded me of Ali. It's just a pointless comparison that he made in order to put Wilder's name in with 3 ATG heavies so that casuals lap it up.

Do you agree with this statement, yes or no?

_"I have not seen a heavyweight throw the jab with such sharpness and precision since Larry Holmes."
_


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> There is no bias at all. He is explosive and powerful, but he is also wild and technically poor bar the jab and the straight right (when he throws it properly). His footwork is horrible, his hooks are wide and often he doesn't even turn the hand over, but he doesn't need to due to athleticism.
> 
> Saying that this brief performance showed elements of Ali, Holmes and Tyson "rolled into one" is pure hyperbole. He threw one great 1-2...so from that we are saying we haven't seen a jab like that since Holmes? :lol: Lewis had an ATG jab, and displayed it as both an offensive and defensive weapon for years. The comment, if read by a casual, suggests that this is the best jab since Holmes. It's cringe worthy. He fights nothing like Tyson...so we're making the comparison because he wrecked someone in 1 round in explosive fashion? Okay...well then why not throw Dubois in the mix? He's just wrecked someone in a round too. If the opponent doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


That's completely subjective, and I can see the comparisons made with all those names. Wilder has ridiculously long reach and his punches find the mark quickly from long range. Maybe that's where the Holmes comparison comes in?
The comparison between Tua and Tyson can be made as well. The Ali comparison comes in due to what I mentioned in the previous post.
Why do you have such an issue with the comparisons? I understand what he is getting at. You act as if those comparisons are blasphemous.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> That's completely subjective, and I can see the comparisons made with all those names. Wilder has ridiculously long reach and his punches find the mark quickly from long range. Maybe that's where the Holmes comparison comes in?


It's not. The Holmes comparison was made very clearly...he said that he has not seen a jab as precise and sharp as Wilder's on Saturday since Holmes. That is not subjective in how we interpret it, it's saying that Wilder has a more precise jab than Lewis, Wlad etc.



Dealt_with said:


> The Ali comparison comes in due to what I mentioned in the previous post.
> Why do you have such an issue with the comparisons? I understand what he is getting at. You act as if those comparisons are blasphemous.


I have an issue with it, because I hate stupid hyperbole in any sport, and boxing in particular has a whole load of fans who know nothing being lied to. If someone said that Lomachenko has the greatest footwork the sport has ever seen....fair enough. Even if you disagreed, it's not a stupid or over the top thing to say.

If someone brings in 3 of the greatest heavies ever in a comparison to an unproven wild slugger KOing an absolute joke of an opponent, it does nothing but sell bullshit to casuals, and I'm not a fan of silly exaggerated comparisons for the sake of it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

gumbo2176 said:


> Yep, perfect example of that "technique" I've been talking about. Left field, right field, left field, right field with his feet squared up to his opponent and not getting power from the floor up.
> 
> Hard to believe this guy is 39 fights into his career and still has such bad technique in the ring. Says a lot about the state of the Heavyweight Division.


Wilder has stopped this windmill attack now, if he can keep the same technique he finished Stiverne off with then he is a very dangerous guy from now


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Wilder has stopped this windmill attack now, if he can keep the same technique he finished Stiverne off with then he is a very dangerous guy from now


And you're basing that opinion on what, one fight where his opponent didn't throw a punch and was out of there in the 1st round???

He was windmilling punches in the Arreola fight and in the Washington fight , which were his last fights leading to the latest Stiverne fiasco. He's not going to stop doing that this deep into his career, and if Mark Breland can't get him out of it, then it's part of his arsenal.

In his fight with Szpilka his trunks had "BOMBZQUAD" across the back on the waistband. Too bad he doesn't use "Smart Bombs" that are very precise because his style is more like WWII carpet bombing where you just let loose with quantity and not so much quality and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

gumbo2176 said:


> And you're basing that opinion on what, one fight where his opponent didn't throw a punch and was out of there in the 1st round???
> 
> He was windmilling punches in the Arreola fight and in the Washington fight , which were his last fights leading to the latest Stiverne fiasco. He's not going to stop doing that this deep into his career, and if Mark Breland can't get him out of it, then it's part of his arsenal.
> 
> In his fight with Szpilka his trunks had "BOMBZQUAD" across the back on the waistband. Too bad he doesn't use "Smart Bombs" that are very precise because his style is more like WWII carpet bombing where you just let loose with quantity and not so much quality and let the chips fall where they may.


Wilder's punch technique seems improved and he seemed calm and collective for the first time, he will never do the windmill attack again


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Wilder's punch technique seems improved and he seemed calm and collective for the first time, he will never do the windmill attack again


The last Stiverne fight didn't last long enough for you to make that assessment. Like I said in my response to your post, Wilder windmilled in his 2 prior fights that went longer than less than a round and he was fighting guys that at least threw punches. Trust me, his windmill days aren't over by a long shot.

He did throw a beautiful hard jab and straight right to knock Stiverne down the first time, but the guy didn't get up and offer any resistance from then on and seemed to be pretty much looking for a soft place to land. Reserve your judgement until he actually goes deep into a fight to see if this leopard has changed his spots. I highly doubt it.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I haven't seen a right hand that sharp since Joe Louis


Wlads is/was sharper


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

gumbo2176 said:


> The last Stiverne fight didn't last long enough for you to make that assessment. Like I said in my response to your post, Wilder windmilled in his 2 prior fights that went longer than less than a round and he was fighting guys that at least threw punches. Trust me, his windmill days aren't over by a long shot.
> 
> He did throw a beautiful hard jab and straight right to knock Stiverne down the first time, but the guy didn't get up and offer any resistance from then on and seemed to be pretty much looking for a soft place to land. Reserve your judgement until he actually goes deep into a fight to see if this leopard has changed his spots. I highly doubt it.


But he hurt his guy twice and didnt windmill so my evidence is better than yours... Wilder looks calm and calculated now


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> But he hurt his guy twice and didnt aindmill so my evidence is better than yours... Wilder looks calm and calculated now


You're either trolling or are absolutely clueless to make such a statement. Like I said, let a fight go for several rounds and have Wilder tested and see what he winds up doing.

Do me a favor and remember this discussion and come back to it whenever Wilder fights again and it goes several rounds instead of like this last fight, using a guy for a punching bag that refused to fight back.

I'm betting dollars to donuts his deranged windmill punching and feet flying off the canvas like a drunken kangaroo are far from over.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

gumbo2176 said:


> You're either trolling or are absolutely clueless to make such a statement. Like I said, let a fight go for several rounds and have Wilder tested and see what he winds up doing.
> 
> Do me a favor and remember this discussion and come back to it whenever Wilder fights again and it goes several rounds instead of like this last fight, using a guy for a punching bag that refused to fight back.
> 
> I'm betting dollars to donuts his deranged windmill punching and feet flying off the canvas like a drunken kangaroo are far from over.


The problem is he had a mindstate of go crazy for the KO he did it against Audley in ROUND 1, this time he didnt he has changed, accept it old man


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The problem is he had a mindstate of go crazy for the KO he did it against Audley in ROUND 1, this time he didnt he has changed, accept it old man


Your such an idiot.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Your such an idiot.


How did I know you'd quote me straight away, always the druggys that cant keep quiet


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

To be fair that was impressive since it was in the first round. Wilder needs a big time opponent next badly, he's not getting any younger or better IMO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

executed perfectly


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> executed perfectly


I really want a HD picture of Wilder standing there motion-less after the first knockdown.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> It's not. The Holmes comparison was made very clearly...he said that he has not seen a jab as precise and sharp as Wilder's on Saturday since Holmes. That is not subjective in how we interpret it, it's saying that Wilder has a more precise jab than Lewis, Wlad etc.
> 
> I have an issue with it, because I hate stupid hyperbole in any sport, and boxing in particular has a whole load of fans who know nothing being lied to. If someone said that Lomachenko has the greatest footwork the sport has ever seen....fair enough. Even if you disagreed, it's not a stupid or over the top thing to say.
> 
> If someone brings in 3 of the greatest heavies ever in a comparison to an unproven wild slugger KOing an absolute joke of an opponent, it does nothing but sell bullshit to casuals, and I'm not a fan of silly exaggerated comparisons for the sake of it.


You can't measure how precise someone's jab is, so if someone sees a precise jab that reminds them of Holmes then it's a bit silly to say "Hey hey, what about Lewis, he had a preciserer jab".
He doesn't have to have proven anything to remind someone of someone else. It is isn't a big deal and I can completely see why he made those comparisons. You're acting as if he said that Wilder is better than those three, or that he's a summation of all those talents. He didn't say that did he.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=876220455876334


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder reminded me of Roy Jones more than anyone else.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Wilder reminded me of Roy Jones more than anyone else.


You cant be serious....


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> You can't measure how precise someone's jab is, so if someone sees a precise jab that reminds them of Holmes then it's a bit silly to say "Hey hey, what about Lewis, he had a preciserer jab".


Nah, the only silly thing is for someone to say "I've not seen a jab like that since Holmes". 


Dealt_with said:


> You're acting as if he said that Wilder is better than those three, or that he's a summation of all those talents. He didn't say that did he.


The entire point of the comments was to sell him as some sort of great. It's obvious to everyone apart from you for some reason. He is trying to hype up his champion and sell him, so making comparisons to former greats. We're not going to agree, so we'll leave it here, but you're being naive if you don't think the point of the comments was to hype up Wilder's abilities and suggest that he has elements of all 3 greats within his skill set.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Wilder reminded me of Roy Jones more than anyone else.


:lol:

Yeah, he's black and American I guess.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

voodoo5 said:


> You cant be serious....


The athleticism, the posing, the destruction of an unworthy opponent. Wilder has magnificent footwork and ability to close distance, it is very Roy Jones-esque.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> Nah, the only silly thing is for someone to say "I've not seen a jab like that since Holmes".
> 
> The entire point of the comments was to sell him as some sort of great. It's obvious to everyone apart from you for some reason. He is trying to hype up his champion and sell him, so making comparisons to former greats. We're not going to agree, so we'll leave it here, but you're being naive if you don't think the point of the comments was to hype up Wilder's abilities and suggest that he has elements of all 3 greats within his skill set.


He has elements, he reminds him... obviously he's not selling him as some sort of great, at a stretch he's hinting at ceiling/potential.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

This Wilder hype is out of control. He has one win over an (arguably) top 10 ranked heavyweight and looks horrendous 95% of the time. When Joshua / Wilder happens it's going to be unbearable in the run up


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Does anyone know if Stiverne got paid his full purse? Or is he under investigation because it seems he just showed up to collect a paycheck.


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Dealt_with is trolling. I refuse to believe someone can be that stupid, unless they have severe learning disabilities.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

I think it's both.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

superman1692 said:


> I'm pretty sure Dealt_with is trolling. I refuse to believe someone can be that stupid, unless they have severe learning disabilities.


both sides of this argument are fucking retarded tbf.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928749634780123137


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Wilder is big, strong, and fast...he's also extremely confident. His athleticism is unparalleled...I agree he isn't as skilled as some, but he's skilled enough when combined with his athletic gifts. I mean we can talk about it, and Brits can call him "sh!t" and whatever...bottom line sign the contract and settle it in the ring. I think AJ is a fantastic fighter and seems to be a great kid, I hope he has tremendous success. I hope they get the deal done and we get to see the fight soon.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928749634780123137


How many of those people know Anthony Joshua?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I think it's pretty obvious that AJ has been spiking Wilder's opponents so that they fail drug tests. Joshua knows Deontay is boxing's Mozart so he is naturally fulfilling the role of Salieri.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> How many of those people know Anthony Joshua?


Well, more Americans are Internet searching Anthony Joshua than Deontay Wilder so the answer to your question is at least "more people".


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Wilder is big, strong, and fast...he's also extremely confident. His athleticism is unparalleled...I agree he isn't as skilled as some, but he's skilled enough when combined with his athletic gifts. I mean we can talk about it, and Brits can call him "sh!t" and whatever..*.bottom line sign the contract and settle it in the ring.* I think AJ is a fantastic fighter and seems to be a great kid, I hope he has tremendous success. I hope they get the deal done and we get to see the fight soon.


Amen, brother !


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=876220455876334


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

rjjfan said:


>


Whyte is garbage. he'll be added to more highlight reels in the years to come


----------

